# Pig mount



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Just got pics of my euro mount. Looks awesome Excellent job. If anyone needs a euro I highly recommend Joe in mossouri city area. He is a stand up guy and does great work for a great price. His number is 713 504 8874. Tell him Josh sent you.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

looks fake, not natural at all.
2 thumbs down


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

zrexpilot said:


> looks fake, not natural at all.
> 2 thumbs down


Really???? Are you serious dude?


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

yep, thats painted or something


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

it looks painted but it could be the flash from the camera!


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

zrexpilot said:


> yep, thats painted or something


I didnt ask if you liked it or not. Keep your FN negative comments to your self. Pretty rude if you ask me to ruin my post with your BS. He uses dermested beetles not paint.


----------



## tdebo_713 (Nov 14, 2009)

Looks good, don't worry about the negative comments. It's comments like these that keep people from posting more


----------



## notoj (Apr 25, 2006)

tdebo_713 said:


> Looks good, don't worry about the negative comments. It's comments like these that keep people from posting more


 X2


----------



## fannin (Jul 12, 2006)

Good lookin mount, ive always wanted to a pig scull mounted, but havent shot one good enough.

fannin


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

good mount, shinin like a diamond in a goats arse!


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

great looking pig mount! from what i've seen, you can do a natural look or do the painted look using some sort of special paint bought from craft stores. Catchy told me the stuff but I can't remember...I'll find out bc I have to get some for mine this wkend. REGARDLESS-looks GREAT


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

nice mount, i'd put it on my wall for sure


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Looks great*

He has my buck right now cant wait to get it back [email protected]@ I will put that on my wall of FAME!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

This is Natural true Bone but yours looks terrific too: I remove and hand clean and buff to a glossy finish every tooth, sand the skull down and absolutely use NO PAINT!


----------



## chironeuroforlife (Nov 19, 2007)

****??*



zrexpilot said:


> looks fake, not natural at all.
> 2 thumbs down


Where do these people come from?????


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> I didnt ask if you liked it or not. Keep your FN negative comments to your self. Pretty rude if you ask me to ruin my post with your BS. He uses dermested beetles not paint.


Beautiful Mount, don't worry about the critics! People do not understand how much work goes into these danged hogs and all of the processes that we go through to get them this way! Once Again, Beautiful Job! Beatles don't get them this white, it takes a lot of time and effort to finish them after the beetles get their job done!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> great looking pig mount! from what i've seen, you can do a natural look or do the painted look using some sort of special paint bought from craft stores. Catchy told me the stuff but I can't remember...I'll find out bc I have to get some for mine this wkend. REGARDLESS-looks GREAT


It's Not Paint Or Bleach William, it's Baked in 40 volume peroxide which helps dry out the inside of the bone but has to be heat activated to work correctly and it is rinsed off after use! The skull HAS to be Hot tank dipped in a mixture of Ammonia and Blue Dawn dish washing soap after the beatles finish it up to get the fat out of the bone and it can take up to a dozen over night tank bath's to get the yellow greasy fat pulled out! The Teeth have to be scraped clean /Bead blasted then polished to a brilliant shine! There aren't a whole lot of us that have all of this equipment and patients to mess with a nasty hog skull!


----------



## bohunk1 (Nov 12, 2006)

tdebo_713 said:


> Looks good, don't worry about the negative comments. It's comments like these that keep people from posting more


X3, 4, & 5


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

chironeuroforlife said:


> Where do these people come from?????


 from inside my shop doing euro mounts thats all.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

from inside my shop doing euro mounts thats all.


Oh thats why youre so jealous. Next time try not to bleach the bases. You arent gonna get any buisness acting like that around here.


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

Good looking mount!


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

I have learned never to say anything about a persons kill. Its rude, hurts feelings and not very smart (poor manners).
I think it looks great man.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> from inside my shop doing euro mounts thats all.





saltwatersensations said:


> from inside my shop doing euro mounts thats all.
> 
> Oh thats why youre so jealous. Next time try not to bleach the bases. You arent gonna get any buisness acting like that around here.


These bases are NOT Bleached, they have been Over Boiled-i repair these all of the time by cleaning and staining them to match the original color! To boil a skull, the water has to only be Scalding not completely boiling this is where boilers mess up! Nice buck for sure but no comparison to a beatle mount -it can however be repaired to look like one! You get what you pay for!


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

haha theyre not finished, it requires a touch up on the horns
Let me say it different.
That head looks good just not what I call a natural bone white.
It is painted, which some frown upon.


No those horns are not over boiled, that is some bleaching on them which require a touch up.
Beatles are great but take to long.
Theres two ways to get there none is better than the other, a happy customer is all that matters.
I dont want to high jack this thread anylonger.

Congrats on the pig, looks good.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

to the OP, good looking mount for sure!

i'm gonna do my very first in a couple of months! :cheers:


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

From what catchy has described I don't think it was painted, but bead blasted, lots of work to get that pearly white look. rs


----------



## Captn C (May 21, 2004)

PERSONALLY! 

I like the stains on the teeth, but the skulls look outstanding!

Could you guys post a detailed recipe of the technique??????


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Captn C said:


> PERSONALLY!
> 
> I like the stains on the teeth, but the skulls look outstanding!
> 
> Could you guys post a detailed recipe of the technique??????


That would cost US $$$$ Lol a PM would work much better


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

Salt,
sweet mount. don't worry about the jackarse in the thread......you know what they say about azzholes......


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

zrexpilot said:


> haha theyre not finished, it requires a touch up on the horns
> Let me say it different.
> That head looks good just not what I call a natural bone white.
> It is painted, which some frown upon.
> ...


Many more than two ways-here is three:
Bugs
Maceration
Boiling-My least favorite due to the massive shrinkage/loading down with fat by boiling it in ,and it makes the bones VERY brittle-not good for a long term mount!


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, maybe it's the weather, but I thought this thread was hilarious! Very, very nice mount! 

In zrexpilot's defense, on my computer screen the skull does look like it was painted with a white pearlesence paint. Probably has something to do with my settings. I've seen pearl Escalades that did not look that good 

I'm sure pics don't do it justice. Good looking mount, something to be proud of.


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> Next time try not to bleach the bases.


LOL!


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Dude, they forgot the antlers!!!!  

Looks good- I don't think the negative response was any personal attack- Just one guys opinion on personal preference. 

I haven't seen many that I haven't liked.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Main Frame 8 said:


> Dude, they forgot the antlers!!!!
> 
> Looks good- I don't think the negative response was any personal attack- Just one guys opinion on personal preference.
> 
> I haven't seen many that I haven't liked.


Mine are getting Boring, i have got to do something else with them--the ADD is kicking in Lol


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

catchysumfishy said:


> Mine are getting Boring, i have got to do something else with them--the ADD is kicking in Lol


how about metal coating or dipping into camo or gold plated ??


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

WildThings said:


> how about metal coating or dipping into camo or gold plated ??


You are getting into some serious $$$ there, but if my clients pay -i'll play!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*OMG*

:spam: Any one have a slice of bread!!! LOL
Post for recipe just so my spam will taste better LMAO


----------



## Andice (Oct 5, 2005)

Nice paint job , pearl is the bomb !!


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

I like that mount. The ivory tusks look like fine polished ivory.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

chironeuroforlife said:


> Where do these people come from?????


Asshola Ca.


----------



## rowdyone (Aug 29, 2009)

texas8point said:


> I have learned never to say anything about a persons kill. Its rude, hurts feelings and not very smart (poor manners).
> I think it looks great man.


x2


----------



## Boneheads (Oct 9, 2009)

*euro mounts with beetles*

Just to let all the critics know the truth about this mount. Its not painted or baked. Its cleaned professionally with beetles, degreased and whitened with peroxide. I dont paint or bake my skulls. I dont buff the teeth. When you know what you are doing and you care about peoples' trophies this is what is possible. People can criticize if they want, but I will put my skulls up against anybody elses and there will be no doubt who is the professional. I have numerous skulls in my shop at all times of all types of animals, exotic and domestic. There are people doing euro mounts for cheaper out there, but you get what you pay for. As much as we invest in our hunting and fishing hobbies you should always take your trophies to someone who will respect you and your trophy. It is an investment.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

And you are gonna hop on here and talk smack with your 5th post and call people out for their opinions, you are an idiot, and I took up for this type of mount and liked it. Cool your engines noob. rs


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Boneheads said:


> Just to let all the critics know the truth about this mount. Its not painted or baked. Its cleaned professionally with beetles, degreased and whitened with peroxide. I dont paint or bake my skulls. I dont buff the teeth. When you know what you are doing and you care about peoples' trophies this is what is possible. People can criticize if they want, but I will put my skulls up against anybody elses and there will be no doubt who is the professional. I have numerous skulls in my shop at all times of all types of animals, exotic and domestic. There are people doing euro mounts for cheaper out there, but you get what you pay for. As much as we invest in our hunting and fishing hobbies you should always take your trophies to someone who will respect you and your trophy. It is an investment.


I sorta know what i'm doing , but i definitely buff the teeth on my mounts, they are clean when the bugs/de-greasing get though with them but i add my own touch and buff the he77 outta the ivory! Looks great, don't listen to the critics that have NO idea how much is put into these!


----------



## Boneheads (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm not calling anybody out. Just standing behind my work. Everybody has an opinion.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Rusty S said:


> And you are gonna hop on here and talk smack with your 5th post and call people out for their opinions, you are an idiot, and I took up for this type of mount and liked it. Cool your engines noob. rs


Ah but you still like mine don't ya Rusty! LMAO, something's in the air this week!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

I call it "going catchy on ya" , sorry Boneheads, you got to get use to the abuse. rs


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I just wanted to post up a picture of the mount. Not start a ******* match. I actually picked it up last night and it looks great. Even where the jaw had broken he fixed it at no extra charge. Not only is he a standup guy but he takes pride in his work and spends extra time to make it look great because he himself is a passionate hunter. Thanks again Joe, Well see if I can get you something else before the season ends.


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

I just wish I hadn't shot that big tusker between the eyes last year. He'd a made one heck of a euro mount. 

I like your mount. Very nice. 

Here's a pic of the one I ruined.


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

I think the euro looks awesome- I've always wanted to do a pig with good cutters- When I do find the right one, i will definitely take it to Missouri City.

Awesome job abd good looking mount- I say Pi** on the people that don't like it- they don't know what true beauty is anyhow.


----------



## gimp6969 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sweet, thanks for sharing!!!!!


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Overboard said:


> I think the euro looks awesome- I've always wanted to do a pig with good cutters- When I do find the right one, i will definitely take it to Missouri City.
> 
> Awesome job abd good looking mount- I say Pi** on the people that don't like it- they don't know what true beauty is anyhow.


Heck , i would have saved ya one ....last week before i jumped off of the lease from HE77 i busted an very old boar at 377#'s with some long arsed Ivories, i hate them so bad that i tied him on to the back of my polaris, cut large slits in him parallel with his stinkin body ,cut his massive throat/ankles and drug him around the whole lease. There was nothin left of his cutters or jaw for that matter but he was a definite big trophy boar but i hate them with a passion!


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

catchysumfishy said:


> Heck , i would have saved ya one ....last week before i jumped off of the lease from HE77 i busted an very old boar at 377#'s with some long arsed Ivories, i hate them so bad that i tied him on to the back of my polaris, cut large slits in him parallel with his stinkin body ,cut his massive throat/ankles and drug him around the whole lease. There was nothin left of his cutters or jaw for that matter but he was a definite big trophy boar but i hate them with a passion!


No offense, but I am really glad that I don't know you and the only interactions I have are trying to avoid reading what you have to say. For the record, this will be the last time I respond to anything you right. It's too bad you like to post all the time. Maybe if you would transition quantity into quality than what you say wouldn't annoy me... But no offense, happy safe hunting!


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

catchysumfishy said:


> Heck , i would have saved ya one ....last week before i jumped off of the lease from HE77 i busted an very old boar at 377#'s with some long arsed Ivories, i hate them so bad that i tied him on to the back of my polaris, cut large slits in him parallel with his stinkin body ,cut his massive throat/ankles and drug him around the whole lease. There was nothin left of his cutters or jaw for that matter but he was a definite big trophy boar but i hate them with a passion!


Funny, sounds like you would have fit right in on your "lease from he77"...

Nice mount, by the way.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

TexasJ said:


> No offense, but I am really glad that I don't know you and the only interactions I have are trying to avoid reading what you have to say. For the record, this will be the last time I respond to anything you right. It's too bad you like to post all the time. Maybe if you would transition quantity into quality than what you say wouldn't annoy me... But no offense, happy safe hunting!


Lol, that's SO Funny! You can Totally avoid reading mine by Blocking me and By ALL means do it RIGHT NOW! But No offense..By the way Jr., there are plenty other of my Offensive threads you could have posted this spew on! Happy Holiday's! Be careful when you tell someone you have NEVER met that you are really glad you don't know them because they could certainly be the one to get you out of a bind someday "with no strings attached" and one more tiny little detail" You never know who you may need a job from or end up working for"! Once again, No offense to you LOl,LOl!


----------



## douglasgilbert (Feb 22, 2008)

"looks fake, not natural at all.
2 thumbs down"

carefull dude, your ignorance is showing badly


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

big john o said:


> Funny, sounds like you would have fit right in on your "lease from he77"...
> 
> Nice mount, by the way.


Throwing stones still??? Have you EVER had a boar that big tear up every fence you have plus all of the damage they do to the property? There are only about 80or 90 more of them!


----------



## HarryK (Jun 5, 2008)

catchysumfishy said:


> Heck , i would have saved ya one ....last week before i jumped off of the lease from HE77 i busted an very old boar at 377#'s with some long arsed Ivories, i hate them so bad that i tied him on to the back of my polaris, cut large slits in him parallel with his stinkin body ,cut his massive throat/ankles and drug him around the whole lease. There was nothin left of his cutters or jaw for that matter but he was a definite big trophy boar but i hate them with a passion!


If the animal was dead already, why did you drag it all over the lease? I can see dragging it off an area so as to not leave him lay near a blind or hunting area, but it sounds like you were scenting/bloodying up all the other hunting areas. Is this correct? and if so, why if he was already dead and stinky?... just askin'/sayin'...hwell:


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

*** happened to my thread??????


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

people are drinking koolaid again. sorry sensations, again, great looking mount!


----------



## Coniption (Aug 23, 2005)

Salt,

Beautiful mount! I'm a little jealous because I haven't been able to shoot the biggun to mount yet. Congrats!

C


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

saltwatersensations said:


> *** happened to my thread??????


Sorry bubba , that is an awesome mount and definitely one to be proud of, i hope you placed it where you can see it all of the time and remember every aspect of that hunt! I know I would ;]



Blue Water Breaux said:


> people are drinking koolaid again. sorry sensations, again, great looking mount!


X2


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

HarryK said:


> If the animal was dead already, why did you drag it all over the lease? I can see dragging it off an area so as to not leave him lay near a blind or hunting area, but it sounds like you were scenting/bloodying up all the other hunting areas. Is this correct? and if so, why if he was already dead and stinky?... just askin'/sayin'...hwell:


Here is the deal, the leasers wanted me to drag him because in their brains that would ward off all other hogs....at this point and time i laughed to myself at everything they spewed outta their heads! If you don't cut slits in a BIG hog like that's skin, it would take FOREVER for the Buzzards and Varmints to eat the nasty old feller! And as i had stated in the other bad lease thread , they have over pressured the whole place with loud worn out Jeeps/ junkie loud ATv's and their smelly personal BO! This is the very last Hijack on SS's thread from me so you well to doer's get after it! Happy hunting and Holiday's and Once again SS -super fine mount!


----------



## Marsh Rat (Mar 15, 2006)

Very nice job!

By the way: It only has to please one person. You..


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

Marsh Rat said:


> Very nice job!
> 
> By the way: It only has to please one person. You..


X2

That is a cool looking mount.


----------



## YoungGun1 (Jan 8, 2009)

Marsh Rat said:


> Very nice job!
> 
> By the way: It only has to please one person. You..


Greenie to you! "Comment of the thread", other than the original post...because that is some great looking work! Great trophy...great mount!!


----------

